# Never forget



## masterd1966

Hi.
I want to know how to write down "Never Forget" in Japanese.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Schokolade

It's volitional, like "(I will/we will) never forget", am I right?
How about 「決して忘れない」? 「絶対に忘れない」would sound more casual, and 「決して忘れまい」would sound more literary.

(Or... is it imperative?)


----------



## masterd1966

It's between a reminder and a wanning. In english it is called a command.


----------



## Schokolade

Hm then I think you could probably say 「決して忘れてはならない」.


----------



## masterd1966

Thank you!


----------



## 殺殺殺殺

masterd1966 said:


> Hi.
> I want to know how to write down "Never Forget" in Japanese.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



忘れないでね　　is very casual ,i think


----------



## q_006

Is　全然忘れません acceptable?


----------



## lammn

q_006 said:


> Is　全然忘れません acceptable?



全然忘れません is not a command.
The thread-starter wants a command or warning.


----------



## masterd1966

Thanks all. I want to say that I get the answers I want and this post can be closed.
BTW. My new tatoo is like a charm.


----------



## Ryukishin

Never forget/Don't ever forget = Zettai wasurenai de kudasai /Zettai wasurenai de ne/ zettai wasureru na/ zettai wasurenai de kure
I think It would be more common to use 'zettai' without 'ni' when you're about to give someone a command 
Unless what you'd like to say is something like "I will never forget" , then It would be best to say "Zettai ni wasuremasen/wasurenai"


----------

